# ساعدوني في صناعة ال universal colorant



## palstine (27 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بعد التحيه المعطره بذكر الله لجميع أعضاء هذا المنتدى الفاضل
ارجو ان تساعدوني في صناعة universal colorant
وهي عباره عن ملونات للبوبات المائيه والزيتيه

وأرجو المساعده

تحياتي لكم جميعا\
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Lithium ion (2 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
صناعه ملونات اليونيفرسال تعتمد في الاساس علي وجود مشتت يصلح للاستخدام في نوعي الدهانات
المائيه والزيتيه
ونوع مناسب من مانع الرغوه ليتحمل وجود الماء ويسهل عمكليه الطحن 
اذا كنت لازلت مهتما بالموضوع يمكنني مساعدتك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ الكريم مركزات الالوان المستخدمه فى الدهانات مائية الاساس يكون اساسها مائى ايضا وبالمثل زيتية الاساس واذا اردنا ان نصنع مركزات الوان تستخدم فى الحالتين فيجب ان تكون الصبغات (البجمنت) منتشرة فى وسط يختلط بالحالتين وفى حالة البويات الديكورية فيجب استعمال الجليكول كوسط لانتشار البجمنت ويستخدم لتلوين اللاكيهات والبويات البلاستيك فى نفس الوقت


----------



## مازن81 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخوة الافاضل 
مدة طويلة وانا احاول الوصول لنتيجة في هذا الامر ولم افلح في الوصول لنتيجة
نرجو التفصيل في هذا الامر بشكل اكثر من ذلك 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Lithium ion (30 نوفمبر 2011)

ياجماعه الموضوع سهل حددوا لون واحنا نقترح تركيبه باسماء الخامات وخطوات التشغيل كبدايه


----------



## مازن81 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

Lithium ion قال:


> ياجماعه الموضوع سهل حددوا لون واحنا نقترح تركيبه باسماء الخامات وخطوات التشغيل كبدايه




اخي الفاضل Lithium ion

هل نفهم من ردك ان كل لون له تركيبة مختلفة

واذا كان كذلك فلنفرض لون الاصفر الكبريتي ويسمى بالعامية في سوريا ( الاهرة )

ويوجد في الاسواق بيغمانات بكل الالوان تستخدم للطباعة على الاقمشة هل من الممكن الاستفادة منها كونها مطحونة وجاهزة مع الاضافات التي سوف تعلومنا بها 
والبغمانات التي ذكرتها هي بغمانات مائية تركيزها قوي

وجزاكم الله خيرا نتمنى من حضرتك الافادة


----------



## Lithium ion (30 نوفمبر 2011)

بالتاكيد لكل لون تركيبه مختلفه حسب نوعيه وكيميائيه الصبغه
ساقوم باضافه تركيبه للاصفر الكبريتي (الفاو)بناءا علي طلبك
لااعتقد ان صباغات الطباعه علي الاقمشه مطحونه وجاهزه
ثم انها مائيه وبذلك لن تصلح كيونفرسال اي يمكن استخدامها للدهانات المائيه والزيتيه


----------



## مازن81 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

lithium ion قال:


> بالتاكيد لكل لون تركيبه مختلفه حسب نوعيه وكيميائيه الصبغه
> ساقوم باضافه تركيبه للاصفر الكبريتي (الفاو)بناءا علي طلبك
> لااعتقد ان صباغات الطباعه علي الاقمشه مطحونه وجاهزه
> ثم انها مائيه وبذلك لن تصلح كيونفرسال اي يمكن استخدامها للدهانات المائيه والزيتيه




جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
بانتظار التركيبة

ملاحظة
حاولت ان ارسل لك رسالة على الخاص فلم استطع لانك لم تفعل استقبال الرسائل 
ان كان هذا اختيارك فنحن نحترم رغبتك
لكن لاحظت من خلال ردودك في بعض المواضيع انك بحاجة لاستخدامها فاحببت ان انوهك ان كنت غافل عنها لكي تستفيد وتفيد


----------



## Lithium ion (1 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ مازن 81 شكرا علي التنبيه برجاء مراجعه المنتدي فقد أضفت التركيبه

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2485989#post2485989#ixzz1fI3hV8vv

اللون الاصفر الكبريتي (الذهبي ) مستخدما كملون يونيفرسال
الملون اليونيفرسال هو الذي يصلح لتلوين كل من الدهانات المائيه والزيتيه
تركيبته تعتمد علي وجود مشتت يصلح لمائي والزيتي وهنا سنستخدم ال هيدروبالت من شركه كوجنيس وهناك العديد مثله لدي اغلب الشركات
التركيبه
:1 9:
-15.0------------------ HYDROPALAT 1080
-43.6---------------- De mineralized water
-40.0---------------Pigment Golden yellow
-1.0------------------------ Dehydron 1650
-0.2-------------------------------- AMP 95
-0.2-------------------------------- Biocide
100.00
:1 9:
خطوات التشغيل

يتم خلط المشتت مع الماء ثم إضافه ال AMP95 
يتم إضافه الديفومر
يتم إضافه الصبغه والطحن باستخدام بلي الطحن لمده 2\1 ساعه 
يتم إضافه مانع العفن


----------



## مازن81 (2 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم lithium ion لم تعرف سعادتي وفرحي بسرعة تجاوبك منذ مدة ولم يتجاوب احد معي
ولكن لدي استفسارات :
1- اولا اخي انا لست كيميائيا فعذرا اذا طلبت منك ان تذكر المواد المذكورة بأيضاح اكثر وبيان مهمتها في العملية
2- ان تبين لنا لماذا انه لكل لون يوجد تركيبة مختلفة 
3- ان تذكر لنا اذا امكن الاسماء التجارية للمواد لانه لا تعلم كما اتعذب في السؤال عن اي نوع لدى تجار الكيماويات الذين لا يفقهون شيئ بالكيمياء واذا اردت ان تسأله عن معلومة كأنك سوف تسحب روحه ولا يفيدني بشيئ
وعذرا اذا كانت اسئلتي كثيرة وشاقة


----------



## Lithium ion (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مازن81 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم lithium ion لم تعرف سعادتي وفرحي بسرعة تجاوبك منذ مدة ولم يتجاوب احد معي
> ولكن لدي استفسارات :
> 1- اولا اخي انا لست كيميائيا فعذرا اذا طلبت منك ان تذكر المواد المذكورة بأيضاح اكثر وبيان مهمتها في العملية
> 2- ان تبين لنا لماذا انه لكل لون يوجد تركيبة مختلفة
> ...



استاذ مازن 81 :
اولا انا تحت امرك ولامانع عندي من إجابه اسئلتك
ثانيا كل لون يستخدم صبغه مختلفه اواكثر وكل منها له معامل امتصاص وخواص كيميائيه وفيزيائيه مختلفه وبالتالي فهي تحتاج لنسب من المواد الداخله بالتركيبه تتفاوت حسب طبيعه وظروف الصبغه
ثالثا الاسماء المذكوره بالتركيبه هي الاسماء التجاريه الفعليه للمواد ويمكنك التاكد من كلامي بإعاده البحث عنها بالنت
رابعا ال Hydropalat هو الماده المشتته وهو من انتاج شركه Cognis وهو الذي يعمل علي تشتيت الصبغه داخل الوسط ويساعد علي سهوله دخول الصبغه بالدهان 
ال Demineralized water هي مياه مقطره ويمكن استبدالها بمياه عاديه
ال golden yellow pigment هي الصبغه الداخله في التركيبه
ال Dehydon1650 هو مانع الرغوه وهو من انتاج شركه Cognis 
ال Biocide هو مانع العفن وهناك العديد من الشركات تنتجه ومنها Rohm & Haas
ال AMP95 هو ماده تعدل درجه الحموضه وهو من انتاج شركه Dow وهو ضروري لتفعيل المشتت
ارجو ان اكون قد اوضخت الموضوع
:15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15:


----------



## مازن81 (3 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاء
وادعو الله ان يزيدك علما ورغدا في الحياة وان يفرج همموك
في ردك الاخير قد بينت واوضحت
لكن سؤال اذا تكرمت
هل تركيبات الالوان الاخرى تختلف في نسب المعايير التي ذكرتها(زيادة - نقصان) ام ان بعض منها يحتاج لاضافات اخرى
ونتمنى منك ان تضرب مثلا اللون الاسود


----------



## مازن81 (3 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## Lithium ion (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*تركيبه ملون اليونيفرسال الاسود*



مازن81 قال:


> جزاك الله خير جزاء



هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2485989#post2485989#ixzz1fZJb0jZ5

اللون الاصفر الكبريتي (الذهبي ) مستخدما كملون يونيفرسال
الملون اليونيفرسال هو الذي يصلح لتلوين كل من الدهانات المائيه والزيتيه
تركيبته تعتمد علي وجود مشتت يصلح لمائي والزيتي وهنا سنستخدم ال هيدروبالت من شركه كوجنيس وهناك العديد مثله لدي اغلب الشركات
التركيبه
:1 9:
-15.0------------------ HYDROPALAT 1080
-43.6---------------- De mineralized water
-40.0---------------Pigment Golden yellow
-1.0------------------------ Dehydron 1650
-0.2-------------------------------- AMP 95
-0.2-------------------------------- Biocide
100.00
:1 9:
خطوات التشغيل

يتم خلط المشتت مع الماء ثم إضافه ال AMP95 
يتم إضافه الديفومر
يتم إضافه الصبغه والطحن باستخدام بلي الطحن لمده 2\1 ساعه 
يتم إضافه مانع العفن


----------



## Lithium ion (4 ديسمبر 2011)

اللون الاسود مستخدما كملون يونيفرسال
ا
التركيبه
:1 9:
-15.0------------------ HYDROPALAT 1080
-58.6---------------- De mineralized water
-25.0---------------Pigment special black 6
-1.0------------------------ Dehydron 1650
-0.2-------------------------------- AMP 95
-0.2-------------------------------- Biocide
100.00
:1 9:
خطوات التشغيل

يتم خلط المشتت مع الماء ثم إضافه ال AMP95 
يتم إضافه الديفومر
يتم إضافه الصبغه والطحن باستخدام بلي الطحن لمده 2\1 ساعه 
يتم إضافه مانع العفن


----------



## مازن81 (5 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي
هل نستنتج ان مقادير الالوان الاخرى تختلف باختلاف نسب البيغمانات والمياه فقط ام يوجد اختلافات اخرى


----------



## Lithium ion (5 ديسمبر 2011)

مازن81 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي
> هل نستنتج ان مقادير الالوان الاخرى تختلف باختلاف نسب البيغمانات والمياه فقط ام يوجد اختلافات اخرى


*نوعيه وكفاءه المشتت وخواص الصبغه هي التي تحدد نسب الصبغه وباقي الاضافات بالتركيبه *


----------



## مازن81 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاء 
لكني الى الان لم افلح بالحصول على المشتت


----------



## Lithium ion (7 ديسمبر 2011)

استاذ \ مازن
المنتج لازال موجودا لدي كوجنيس يكفي ان تصل للوكيل في بلدك وبعدها تتعامل معه 
علي هناك بدائل اخري مثل Nuosperse 2000 من أنتاج شركه اليمانتس أو EDPLAN series من أنتاج شركه ميونزينج


----------



## Lithium ion (7 ديسمبر 2011)

استاذ \ مازن
المنتج لازال موجودا لدي كوجنيس يكفي ان تصل للوكيل في بلدك وبعدها تتعامل معه 
علي هناك بدائل اخري مثل Nuosperse 2000 من أنتاج شركه اليمانتس أو EDPLAN series من أنتاج شركه ميونزينج


----------



## hanyfared (26 يناير 2012)

[quo


----------



## hanyfared (26 يناير 2012)

استاذ الفاضل انا محتاج مادة الهيدروبلات المشتتة اشتريها منين او اماكن بيعها ارجو الرد لمن لديه المعرفة


----------



## hanyfared (26 يناير 2012)

صديقى العزيز ارجو من حضرتك توضيح اماكن بيع مادة الهيدروبلات لانى مش لاقيها ف الشركات


----------



## فضل من الله (7 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن سؤال اتمنى انحضرتك تفدنى انا 
بستخدم دهانات دوكو الوانوبحتاج انى اركب الوانوالحمد لله بوصل للون اللى عايزه مثل اصفر واحمر يدينى برتقالى وهكذا بس المشكله انى اسيبوا 3 ايام الالوان تنفصل الاصفر لوحده والاحمر لوحده فى مش عارف اضيف ايه عليه عشان اللون الجديد يكون ثابت مينفصلش ...اتمنى حضرتكتفدنى اضيف ايه وكمان امكان بيعها اواسم شركتها 
وجزاكالله عنى كل خير


----------



## Lithium ion (21 أكتوبر 2013)

فضل من الله قال:


> ممكن سؤال اتمنى انحضرتك تفدنى انا
> بستخدم دهانات دوكو الوانوبحتاج انى اركب الوانوالحمد لله بوصل للون اللى عايزه مثل اصفر واحمر يدينى برتقالى وهكذا بس المشكله انى اسيبوا 3 ايام الالوان تنفصل الاصفر لوحده والاحمر لوحده فى مش عارف اضيف ايه عليه عشان اللون الجديد يكون ثابت مينفصلش ...اتمنى حضرتكتفدنى اضيف ايه وكمان امكان بيعها اواسم شركتها
> وجزاكالله عنى كل خير





يجب استخدام مانع تعويم عند خلط اكثر من لون يسمي Anti floating agent
يوجد منه انواع كثيره عند العديد من الشركات افضل منها TROY AF


----------



## zizoamr36 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

الاخوة الافاضل اولا جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع هل من الممكن ان تساعدوني في تركيبة لون اخضر زرعي و اصفر كناري لاستخدامهم في تلوين الشحوم المعدنية على ما اعتقد اسم الصبغة سولفنت ارجو الرد في اقرب وقت و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Lithium ion (6 نوفمبر 2013)

zizoamr36 قال:


> الاخوة الافاضل اولا جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع هل من الممكن ان تساعدوني في تركيبة لون اخضر زرعي و اصفر كناري لاستخدامهم في تلوين الشحوم المعدنية على ما اعتقد اسم الصبغة سولفنت ارجو الرد في اقرب وقت و جزاكم الله خيرا



ممكن تفاصيل أكثر ؟؟


----------



## خالد فرحان (6 نوفمبر 2013)

اخي الكريم تقسم الملونات الى اكاسيد ذوابة في الماء واصبغة عضوية لاتذوب في الماء بالنسبة للاكاسيد لاحاجة لطحنها ام الاصبغة العضوية فهي بحاجة للطحن وهناك شركات تركية تبيع الأصبغة المطحونة اي لاداعي لشراء مطحنة ولتحويل الاصبغة الى يونيفرسال اضف 20% ملكاتور وستحصل على نتيجة جيدة ولا تنسة مانع العفن والرغوة والله الموفق
ان صناعة اليونيفرسال من الاسرار الصناعية 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتنا


----------



## م محمد الشهاوى (22 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم الأخ الكريم *Lithium ion* انا كيميائى واعمل فى مجال الدهانات لكن المائية فقط وكنت اود الاستفسار منك عن هذه الوان اليونيفرسال انا الحمد لله قرأت اللى فات عن الموضوع وجزاك اللهخيرا على هذه الاضافات الرائعة لكن كنت اود لو تدلنى عن اى بحث لأخذ نبذة عن باقى الألوان وعرفت فكرة انى ممكن اشترى البيست جاهز واخففه فقط فهل لو تنويه من حضرتك للطريقة دى هل فى البيست الجاهز طبيعى هيكون ضايف العامل المشتت ومانع الرغوة ومانع العفن وطبعا مظبط البى تش ام ماذا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد الشهاوى (22 ديسمبر 2014)

الاخ خالد فرحان ياريت حضرك تفسير بسيط عن الماكاتور اللى حضرتك ذكرته


----------



## Lithium ion (18 مارس 2015)

م محمد الشهاوى قال:


> السلام عليكم الأخ الكريم *Lithium ion* انا كيميائى واعمل فى مجال الدهانات لكن المائية فقط وكنت اود الاستفسار منك عن هذه الوان اليونيفرسال انا الحمد لله قرأت اللى فات عن الموضوع وجزاك اللهخيرا على هذه الاضافات الرائعة لكن كنت اود لو تدلنى عن اى بحث لأخذ نبذة عن باقى الألوان وعرفت فكرة انى ممكن اشترى البيست جاهز واخففه فقط فهل لو تنويه من حضرتك للطريقة دى هل فى البيست الجاهز طبيعى هيكون ضايف العامل المشتت ومانع الرغوة ومانع العفن وطبعا مظبط البى تش ام ماذا وجزاكم الله خيرا


م. محمد الشهاوي بالتاكيد لو ان البيست جاه لن يحتاج منك سوي اختيار نسبه التخفيف المناسبه له سواء بالماء فقط او الماء والجليكول ولكن الفيصل هو اللزوجه المناسبه للثبات بعد التخفيف
يمكنك مراجعه بعض لنشرات الفنيه لبعض الشركات 
او نتواصل سويا


----------

